# November photo contest



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

The new contest theme iwas Thanksgiving, late fall pictures. So vote for your favorite picture


Joanne & Asia










Catalina



Holdenthegolden



nyahsmommy


Enzos_Mom










Megora










akgolden










debles



ninde'gold










dexter0125










maggiesmommy










Lisa_and_Willow.










DebP


Gwen


Rainheart










Laurie



BIGDAWG


cathyjobray


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Everyone did a great job with the theme and photos. Was not easy just picking one............


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

My picture that I submitted was not in for the voting. Can this be corrected? I just went back and looked and it's on the other thread.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great photos of everyone's beautiful goldens, everyone's a winner.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

cathyjobray said:


> My picture that I submitted was not in for the voting. Can this be corrected? I just went back and looked and it's on the other thread.


 
Got ya in there now.


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

When is closing date?


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Great pics everyone. some real beauties!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Thanks to whoever voted for Tucker!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Gwen said:


> When is closing date?


It is probably best to send _Marshab1_ a PM and ask as she is in charge of these events. She can let you all know when she wanted to close this, and can edit the poll to add such a date.


----------



## wildbill (Nov 13, 2011)

A lot of great entries. Gonna be a tough call on just one though.


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

I totally agree - there are some wonderful pictures here. 

My pictures displays what I want to see when I cross the Bridge - my goldens who have passed before me enjoying total health running with total abandon to say "Hi Mom! It's been a long time!!!!! Let me show you this place!!!!"

THAT is heaven to me!


----------

